# Since I can't update original post in other thread-NEW pics of our 2 kittens!



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess not being able to edit threads is the down-side of not being able to update thread titles. I would have just updated the title of the original thread with "New Pics" or something equally as creative :smile: 

Anyway - starting a new one so no one will miss these pics! I'm SO excited!!!

The breeder sent me several new pictures taken today 
Here is Penny - she looks SO serious in these pictures, LOL! Kinda' hard to take a 2 pound kitten seriously!








































And - here is our little boy....*still gathering name suggestions!*







































OH MY GOODNESS, I love these kittens!!! I can't wait for them to get here and tear up my house!!!


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwww, they're adorable!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

AWwww how cuuuuute!!!!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Too cute! Love their colours &#55357;&#56835;
Yes it is hard to take a 2 lb kitten serious lol


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Love the bottom left picture of Penny, she looks ready to rumble!

Little boy looks like a "Winston" or "Percy".


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah- HA! So all of our enabling worked! 

So cute! Names are hard, sometimes you just have to wait to see what their personality is like. I named our kitten Layla but she ended up being called Punkin Pie and variations thereof. No one calls her Layla, except for the vet's office. 

How do you keep your head from spontaneous combustion due to cuteness on a daily basis?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Penny looks like a gal who's going to want her own way. Just look at those paws!

You know, I rather like the suggested Winston for the boy. And he's going to be the inquiring type -- as if there's another type of cat.

A wonderful, goodlooking couple.


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't WAIT to hold them!

Winston is a great name!


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

...and Layla - you're right about naming - we may wait to choose until we meet him.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Cute  so glad u are getting both of them!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Penny and....Copper? He reminds me of the fox in Todd & Copper


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fyreflie said:


> He reminds me of the fox in Todd & Copper


The Fox and the Hound? LOVE that movie! Unless you're talking about some other adorable movie about a fox that I probably need to see. LOL.

And I LOVE the name Winston!! And as they might change once you get to know them, it is a good idea to have a few in mind for when you take them to the vet for the first time, etc. 

Ahh, I want kittens!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG. Talk about cuteness overload. I loooooooooooooove them both!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Look at these cute cat babies! She looks serious but I am sure that you will have a lot of fun with her!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!

Penny and Desi?? Desi for Desmond. I'm a bit of a Lost fan. 

So much cuteness in such tiny packages. Looking forward to more pictures as they come!


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

They are so cute! I just want to smooch those cute little faces!


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Cute little kitties...I had names picked out for my kitties before i took them home, but after getting to know them, we changed them.

Carla


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

dear lord. Penny's face is soooooo. SO. SO! cute! Little boy is so sweet!!! AH i can't take it. 

I really wish I saw my crew when they were kits. Espec Lumen. She's so adorable as an adult, I wish I saw her back then.

Congrats on the new additions!!!!!!


----------

